#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Hi I'm new here

## Kirishima

Hi I'm Kirishima I like anime,music and roleplaying I hope I can make some new friends here and I'm 13 so no 18+ rp's pls

----------


## Enigma

Krishima, welcome to Role-Player.net. We're very friendly here and hope you have a great time!

As far as the 18+ roleplays, just avoid the mature forums and you should be fine. But if there's a problem, click on the Report Post icon and let the admins and mods know.

----------


## V

Hi there Kirishima, welcome welcome  ::D: 

If you have any questions, feel free to ask.

----------


## Azazeal849

Hi @Kirishima; welcome to the forum! I’ll just move this thread to the main Intro section for you.  ::): 

Here’s some links to help you find your way around:

Downtown where you can get to know our members through random conversations and silly posting games

Entertainment section for discussing your favourite hobbies and interests. There is a sub-forum for anime!

Here to browse or post group RP requests

Here to browse or post 1x1 RP requests

Don’t be shy about PM-ing one of the moderators (green or blue names) if you have a question or need some help finding writing partners. Also please let us know if anyone ever asks you to write anything that makes you uncomfortable.

And finally, if you like it here, please consider giving RPA your vote on the roleplay site rankings (you can vote every day!)

----------


## Kirishima

Thanks so much

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, Kirishima!

----------


## Kirishima

Thanks

----------


## Kach

Welcome to the forum! 
What kind of music do you like? I'm always on the hunt for new tunes!

----------


## Kirishima

Well i'm into pop so taylor swift,Melanie Martinez,ariana grande and other one's are my jam

----------


## Kach

Have you checked out any K-Pop type groups?
T-ara, Black pink, momoland all have some Jams.

----------


## Kirishima

Yes I have listened to blackpink

----------

